# Please Pray for Ezekiel



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Ezekiel is in the hospital and is having surgery in the morning just as soon as his blood panel gets back. 

As most of you know I rescued Ezekiel from a puppy mill when he was a young pup and he had been real sickly for the first 1 1/2 of his life. Well he has actually had a real good last 6 months, then yesterday evening he got sick. He started panting and pushing like one of my mom's do when they are in labor. In the beginning he was not whining just panting and pushing. Then late last night he started crying. We had a very long night then at about 4:00 this morning he wanted down and went into a kennel that I have the door off and laid down. Ezekiel has never ever done this because of where he came from. 

He had not pot-tied since this started happening yesterday around 5:00pm. As most of you know they have said all along that they were afraid to put him under again because of him having such a hard time with the last on waking up. Anyway I took him to the vet this morning and they did a catheter on him to see if they could get the blockage unblocked. They were able to but when they did x-rays he has several huge kidney stones. 

So they are going to go in and remove the stones and re route his urinary passage so that he will hopefully be able to pass any that he may produce in the future. 

I was able to see him after they did the catheter and he was shivering and covered with blood. They still had the catheter in him. If he pulls through I will not be able to bring him home until Friday. 

So I am begging all of you to please add him to your prayers tonight and until he is safe and at home in my arms. I am scared to death. If this post does not make a lot of since please understand. 

Thank you in advance for the prayers. I know that God answers prayers and I pray that he sees my baby through this. 

I have changed my signature to his picture.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

omg, I'm so sorry  I'll be praying for him rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: I will pray for Ezekiel rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Cathy


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Good thoughts coming your way. I hope that he pulls through, he's a strong boy, with lots of love, I'm sure he'll be okay! :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh becky I am SOOO sorry!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Strong, loving thoughts and prayers for sweet little Ezekiel. When is the surgery? Today? Please keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

The surgery is not until tomorrow. They have to wait for the blood panel to come back to make sure his liver is functioning. Guys I am sososos scared. I can not quit crying for my baby. I know he is lost without me. And I can not see him again until Tuesday.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

We are praying hard for Ezekiel here rayer: You can pull through this little man :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: Im so sorry...we will be praying for both of you rayer: rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm praying like crazy rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you all for the prayers and kind words. I am so scared. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'd be scared also, but you are doing everything you can for him. I will be praying fro him and you. Hang in there :grouphug:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I know this is soooo hard on you and the little guy too. I'll be thinking positive vibes that he's okay.

Cathy A


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:grouphug: I'd be crying all the time too if it were my Shotzi. I believe all of would if it were our precious one. Hopefully Ezekiel will pull through this surgery and be back in your arms next week. :grouphug: 
[attachment=28095:11312036...RS_ROSES.gif]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=28094:angelblue.gif]

Omg poor baby, I am so sorry to hear this, how scary for you :grouphug: I will keep Ezekiel in my prayers for a full and speedy recovery rayer:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I just called to check on him and they said he is resting. So that is good. Also my favorite vet will be working all week and he knows her well. So that gives me a light of hope. I know for a fact she will take special care of him. And keep me on top of everything. 


Thank you again for all of the prayers and support.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh Becky I just saw this post. We will be sending Ezekiel lots of love and prayers! rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

It's so scary when the babies are sick. Please keep us posted.

Stephanie


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

You have our thoughts and prayers!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hugs & prayers from me 'n Tanner.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I got teary reading your post. I'm keeping poor little Ezekiel in my thoughts. Hugs to you both. Health and strength to Ezekiel.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, poor Ezekiel! I'll be praying that the surgery goes wonderful tomorrow! rayer: rayer:


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I hope you can feel all our prayers and strong loving thoughts for you and Ezekiel--I just can't imagine......please know that you have so many friends here for you. Please keep us up to date with you and Ezekiel. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Becky, we are keeping both of you in our prayers. I am so sorry. I can only imagine how beside yourself you are not being able to see him until Tuesday.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I know you are scared - I would be too! I'll be watching here for good news tomorrow. Poor little guy....


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Prayers for your Baby from all of us. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending prayers rayer: and positive thoughts for you and Ezekiel. I couldn't get through your post without crying :smcry: - I can only imagine what you are going through. :grouphug: :grouphug: Be strong for him. I just know he'll pull through this.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OH NO! I hope Ezekiel's surgery went well and that he is feeling a lot better..from what I've heard, they get immediate relief once the stones are out... :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this.  I will be praying for Ezekiel's surgery to go smoothly. Please keep us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## caseysmom (Oct 14, 2007)

I'll be praying for the little guy and seeing him in my mind being at home with you and playing.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Sending prayers your way rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Be assured the prayers will be going out for little Ezekiel!! My heart ached to read your post as I could all but "feel" your stress and worry. . 
Just try to focus in the fact that he is obviously in distress from the stones and they just have to be dealt with to make him more comfortable. You are seeing that everything is being done that can be for him. Though I know it is hard ( trust me I know!) do try to keep positive thoughts and remember God knows what is going on.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all of the prayers and support. I hope he makes it through the night OK. I just tried to call one last time for the evening to check on him and they are closed. He is now alone. God I wish I had him home with me to hold and comfort. Or even just to lie down beside him and cuddle with him so he knows he is not alone. I feel so lost tonight without him home. I know I have my other babies but it just is not the same without him. They have done little things like they always do to make me smile but it did not last for long. I am still so scared for him. I know that he gave up last time and am so afraid that is what he is doing now. Thinking that I have deserted him. The thought of that just kills me.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: HOPE LITTLE EZEKIEL HAS A SPEEDY RECOVERY :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh Becky, my thoughts are with you! I hope everything goes well with him.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Sending prayers your way. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Sending my thoughts for the best of all possible outcomes for your sweet baby.

[attachment=28105:angel05.gif]


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Becky,

I am so sorry you and Ezekiel are going through this. I will be praying for you both. Please keep us updated. We are all sending postive thoughts for a successful surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Prayers on the way... rayer:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Lots of prayers for you and Ezekiel
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that you and Ezekial are going through this. We're sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts your way. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Becky think positive, he is not going to give up :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about this, Becky!!! :grouphug: Lots of good thoughts and prayers for you and Ezekiel!!! :grouphug: rayer: Please keep us update with Ezekiel's status!!!! I pray that everything goes smoothly and that Ezekiel recovers quickly!!! rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just to assure you I'm thinking of your little boy and the prayers are going out for him. Will be watching for your updates...


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Becky,

I am praying hard for Ezekiel today. I want our babies to come through their surgeries happy and healthy. I know your situation with Ezekiel is much more scary than Lily's routine spay. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: Let us know as soon as he's out of surgery and ok.

Steph


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I just received a call from the vet and Zeek is out of surgery. He said he came through it fine. He removed one large stone and several small ones. He also now has a PU. That is where they re routed him so he can hopefully pee out further stones. I am having them send off the stones for analysis to see what type they are. So hopefully we will be able to control them with a change of diet. 

The Dr said Ezekiel is coming out from under the anesthesia good and I *WILL* be able to visit him tonight. So that makes me feel much better. 

Thank you everyone for all the the prayers and support. Please keep them coming until he is totally awake and back to being Zeek.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I just saw this thread and so relieved that Ezekiel is waking good from the surgery.
Lots of hugs from Lizzie and I :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I just saw this thread...so glad Ezekiel made it out of surgery. I will pray for him and you and that he will be home soon. :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm so glad he came thru and is doing better! Poor Baby!
:grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What great news!! :aktion033: I'm sure you cannot wait to see him tonight. :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:aktion033: Great news! :aktion033:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So glad to hear that Ezekiel came through the surgery so well. Will keep sending lots of prayers and positive throughts your way.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a relief!!!! :thumbsup: Such good news has made my day. I'll check back tonight for an update. That was your main worry, wasn't it??? ....Going under the anesthesia? I hope his problem can be regulated with diet.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What a relief. You can relax a little now. When you find out, let us know what causes stones.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> What a relief!!!! :thumbsup: Such good news has made my day. I'll check back tonight for an update. That was your main worry, wasn't it??? ....Going under the anesthesia? I hope his problem can be regulated with diet.[/B]


Yes Pat that has been my main worry. Is if he would come out from being under. Thank you everyone from the bottom of my heart for all of the prayers and support for my little man.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so happy that the surgery went well and that he came through like a little champ! Give him lots of kisses tonight from us!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

yay, I'm so glad :aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am elated to know all went well!!! Please keep us updated!


I personally feel it is a good idea to get the ph urine test strips to help monitor the ph. The type of stones that are struvide tend to form in high ph (Alky) and the oxalate stones tend to form in low ph ( acidic) . we believe Naddie is part bichon and Bichons are "breed-prone" to forming stones so I try to keep an eye out on her Ph ( just under "7" or so and hopefully prevent. Of course there are some other types and I don't have much knowledge on them ( though do think I have files on them) ... but the above 2 are the most common.

You can get ph urine test strips at any pharmacy. However, I buy 10-test urine reagent strips which monitors many many things. ( since Missy's bout with cancer and diabetes I'm a "tad" paranoid... and firm believer in trying to nip things in the bud.) I get them from hocks online pharmacy and have compared to vets and they are on target!

Here's the link to the strips :

http://hocks.com/hocks_com_on_line_pharmacy/urs-10.html

You can also get the URS-11 which are the same as above if they are out of the URS-10 ...it just has one more test for Ascorbic acid.

If you do decide to get these I have links to show you how to understand the results....very easy! BTW you just dip and blot and time & follow chart.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

glad to hear all went well removing the stones. Im sure he will feel much better soon


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Yea I am so happy to see Ezekiel's surgery was a success! Looks like both your baby and my baby are on the road to recovery. I know you are excited about getting him home tonight. Let us know when he's home safe and sound.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm so glad he's ok!! Poor little guy--I know how excruciating it is to pass a stone--I had a close friend with them. I had no idea doggies could experience this awful ailment too! Thanks for keeping us posted...


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Yea I am so happy to see Ezekiel's surgery was a success! Looks like both your baby and my baby are on the road to recovery. I know you are excited about getting him home tonight. Let us know when he's home safe and sound.[/B]


Steph I am sorry for the confusion but he will not be coming home tonight. I get to go and visit. They told me yesterday that he can not come home until friday and that I would not be able to see him until tomorrow evening. But being that they did the surgery so early this morning they think he will be up to having me visit. Can anyone think of anything I may need to take him to help him to know that he has not been deserted? I am taking a blanket but can not think of anything else because he does not have a favorite stuffed animal or anything. 


Thank you again everyone for all of the prayers and support. It has really given me more comfort that any of you could ever imagine.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I am elated to know all went well!!! Please keep us updated!
> 
> 
> I personally feel it is a good idea to get the ph urine test strips to help monitor the ph. The type of stones that are struvide tend to form in high ph (Alky) and the oxalate stones tend to form in low ph ( acidic) . we believe Naddie is part bichon and Bichons are "breed-prone" to forming stones so I try to keep an eye out on her Ph ( just under "7" or so and hopefully prevent. Of course there are some other types and I don't have much knowledge on them ( though do think I have files on them) ... but the above 2 are the most common.
> ...


Thank you for your words of wisdom. I will be definately checking into every thing that is suggested. I am exhausted right now from not sleeping but will be getting in touch with you just as soon as I know that my brain can absorb the information. :new_shocked:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> Can anyone think of anything I may need to take him to help him to know that he has not been deserted? I am taking a blanket but can not think of anything else because he does not have a favorite stuffed animal or anything.
> 
> 
> Thank you again everyone for all of the prayers and support. It has really given me more comfort that any of you could ever imagine.[/B]


What about the shirt you are wearing today or one that you haven't washed yet...something with YOUR scent on it. I'm sure he will be so excited to see you tonight. Please give him a gentle hug from Paris and me and tell him we are all praying for him. :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=453193
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestion. I am going to go and put a big t-shirt on now to get meee all over it. I will be sure to love on him for you and Paris.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I just got off the phone with the vet and Ezekiel is standing up on his own. Oh what a relief that is. I can not wait until tonight. 5 hours and counting. 


I want to thank everyone once again for all of the prayers and support for me and my baby.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Woo Hoo... sounds like little Ezekiel is coming along wonderfully!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Becky -- I was so wrapped up with Tilly this weekend that I didn't see this post on Ezekiel. I'm so glad that he's out of surgery and recovering well. :aktion033: 

It's so hard to see our little furbabies in the hospital. It's not like you can tell them that they aren't going to be abandoned. And, I'm sure it's much harder for those that we've rescued. Little Ezekiel has already had a hard enough life -- he doesn't deserve this.

I'm praying that he continues to get better very quickly and that they may let him come home early. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

:grouphug: :grouphug: to you an little Ezekiel.

Lynn


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh what great news. When my Jops was in the hospital for a few days, I took her Samantha's blanket. Sami was her bestest friend :wub: 

I am so relieved little Ezekiel is doing so well.

Give him lovies, from me and mine.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's great that Zeek is standing all by himself! Very good news, I would say. Of course the time will drag until tonight when you can see him.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Oops, I misread seeing him tonight, as him coming home. Wow poor baby has to stay until Friday. More rayer: on the way. I'm sure he will be happy to get a visit and hugs and kisses from his mommy.


I think taking a shirt with your scent on it is a perfect idea. I know my furbabies love to snuggle on my teeshirts. 

Give the little patient a gentle kiss from us here in GA.


:grouphug: Steph


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> I just got off the phone with the vet and Ezekiel is standing up on his own. Oh what a relief that is. I can not wait until tonight. 5 hours and counting.
> 
> 
> I want to thank everyone once again for all of the prayers and support for me and my baby.[/B]


Oh Becky that is wonderful news. I know how worried you were about him waking up and now he is already standing on his own. :aktion033: Give that sweet boy a hug from me. :grouphug: :grouphug: I am so glad that you called this vet yesterday.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Maybe...just maybe he's doing much better than the vet expected beforehand.... and that he'll get home before Friday?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Maybe...just maybe he's doing much better than the vet expected beforehand.... and that he'll get home before Friday?[/B]


Oh how I hope so. I miss him terribly. I see Darlii where he usually lays and think she is him and it is so hard to realise that he is not here. 

Robin you are so right. If I would not have taken him yesterday morning I surely would have lost him. Just goes to show that some vets are just more knowledgeable in certain areas than others. I will definitely be sticking with these guys for ALL of my babies care. 

Thank you again everyone for the love, support and prayers for my baby. I will be sure to flood him with gentle hugs and kisses from everyone.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I just returned from seeing my baby. He actually looks pretty good considering what he has been through. He is mad at me, but that is OK. He actually gave his arch enemy (Rhonda) a lot of kisses and refused to kiss me. :new_shocked: :new_shocked: It was actually good to see him loving on his sister. See I told all of you they were close. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Rhonda is very proud and that is sweet. 

Anyway I saw the vet and she said the reason he has to stay until Friday is because of the area that he is cut is easy to bleed and they want to keep him just in case. Which that is a good thing. 

He was still a bit groggy but upsides the last surgery he was great. They have not offered him any food yet and will just offer a little tonight because they do not want to take any chances. 

He has known the vet that was there this afternoon all of his life and actually went to her and laid his head on his shoulder when it came time for me to go. So that also gave me great comfort. 

Thank you again EVERYONE from the bottom of our hearts for the prayers and support. I will be sure to give you all an update in the morning after I talk to the vet. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Get well wishes for Ezekiel. :grouphug:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

YAY!!! :aktion033: I'm so happy to hear the good news Becky. Now hopefully you can get some much deserved rest. I'm so happy for you and your girls and of course little Ezekiel. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I hope you and Ezekiel will have sweet dreams tonight. I'll keep praying


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh thank goodness he is doing better!! I'll still keep him in my thoughts today


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear Ezekiel is doing better. Will continue to pray for a speedy recovery.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

So glad he is doing better. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Prayers rayer: for a speedy recovery for little Ezekiel. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Becky. I'm so glad things are going as well as they seem to be. Of course, it would be nice to have him home, but it sounds like your vet really knows what s/he's doing and is just being cautious, which is smart. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

So happy to hear he is doing better! You're all still in my thoughts for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for the update. Sounds like Ezekiel is going to be alright. Thank goodness you have a wonderful vet.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Get well soon little guy!! :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sounds like little Ezekiel is doing great!... and yes it makes sense that he be monitored till things are "all" all-right. It sounds like he is very comfortable there and not stressed which is, I'm sure a great comfort to you. Better he be there and monitored that you worrying if everything is as it's supposed to be. When he does come home you can feel relaxed and enjoy !


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Ezekiel is doing great. :aktion033: 

It's so hard to see our furbabies at the vets and have to leave them there. :smcry: Praying for his continued improvement and speedy recovery. rayer:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I just got off the phone with the Dr and he said Zeek is eating and drinking this morning. He said he does not seem to be in a depression today. That is great. They will be removing the Catheter tomorrow and if he does good through Thursday I may be able to bring him home that afternoon. So that moves the day he gets to come home up by one day. :chili: I am going to go and see him this afternoon and will be sure to give him lots of love and kisses from all of his extended family of aunties. :wub: 


Thank you everyone for all of the prayers and support. Having all of you has really gotten me through a very hard time. I will never be able to explain how grateful I am to you all. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What great news!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: I'm sure you cannot wait for Ezekiel to get home! :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Fantastic NEWS!!!
:grouphug: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

So happy to hear this news! I know you are beginning to breath sighs of relief.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Woo-Hoo! Ezeliel's recovery seems to moving right along!! Great news!!! :aktion033: 
The prayers continue things continue so he can get home with his Mama!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Keep up the good work Ezekiel...momma wants you home! Will continue to keep Ezekiel and you in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Such good news! :chili: I'm so glad Ezediel is doing so well!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Great to hear, I hope things continue to progress positively here on out!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Yea Ezekiel keep up the good work so you can come home a day early!!!! I'm so glad he has continued to improve and will be praying that it continues!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is wonderful news, Becky!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay! So glad to her Ezekiel is doing so well!! What a little fighter he is :smilie_daumenpos: It'll be so nice to have him home!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: Continued prayers for a quick recovery for little Zeek! :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you again everyone for all of the love and support. I just called to check on him and he was resting and they did not disturb him. I will be going again this evening to visit him and will be sure to update just as soon as I get back home. He is sure going to love all of love that everyone is sending his way. Even if his sis has to deliver it...LOL That was too cute last night when he would kiss her and not me. Just goes to show the bond that those two have. I am sure within a few weeks they will be up to their usual games. Boy I can not wait until that day. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: Sending prayers that Zeek continues to improve and that he can come home a day early.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: to Zeek.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

thank goodness he is doing better!! :grouphug: I am so happy to hear this news. I will continue to keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:smcry: I just returned from the vet and Ezekiel is not doing as good as I was hoping he would. He seems to be going into a depression, which I was so afraid was going to happen. He hates being caged since that is all he knew while he was at the Puppy Mill. God can Thursday come quick enough so that I can get him home and OUT of the cage. 

When I first rescued him he had a few accidents in my bed so I decided I was going to put him in a x-pen at night. Well that lasted for about three nights and he started getting really depressed. The same look that I saw in his eyes today. I killed my to have to leave him there. 

When I looked at his belly I could actually see the Catheter today and it looks so painful. I am so upset for my baby. I am so sorry to have to come back and feel the way that I do. But I promised an update and feel as though all of you deserve to know the truth as to how I feel he is doing. :smcry:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:grouphug: I feel your pain, I can't imagine my Tinker in a cage again.....hurry up Thursday, please hurry.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:smcry: :smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug: Oh Becky I am so sorry. Poor baby. One more day to hang in there.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I'm sorry you have the worry of little Ezekiel being depressed. Is he eating Ok in spite of being depressed?

The 'brighter' side is maybe it is an indication he feels physically better.... and now wants to get home. When he didn't feel well.. he just didn't care where he was because he felt lousey....( does that make sense?) .


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Oh I'm sorry you have the worry of little Ezekiel being depressed. Is he eating Ok in spite of being depressed?
> 
> The 'brighter' side is maybe it is an indication he feels physically better.... and now wants to get home. When he didn't feel well.. he just didn't care where he was because he felt lousey....( does that make sense?) .[/B]


Yes it makes perfect since. I just hope that is what is going on. He would not even hold his little head up. He has never been one to like eye contact so I did not try that. But he was just plain sad. I know that a lot of it is because he feels so poorly, but I am soooooooo afraid he is slipping into a depression. And if that happens I dont know what to do. Except pray that he realises once I get him home that I would never dessert him or cage him. It was just a very sad site tonight. I am not going to take Rhonda with me tomorrow, it has upset her pretty bad and she does not need that. She will be the one that helps me help him to realise that he is home and in his "safe" environment when he is home. She loves these little dogs so very much.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: 's to little Zeek. I hope he's okay and that Thursday comes very quickly for you both.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Ezekiel isn't doing well in the cage. I hope Thursday comes very, very quickly. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor baby  , I feel so sad for him & for you too. I hope & pray he is better tomorrow. rayer:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Poor little thing. I hope Thursday comes quick!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:grouphug: I am so sorry. I can only imagine how I'd fell if it were my dog going through this. Ezekiel will probably be fine once he is home since he hasn't been placed in a cage or xpen since shortly after you rescued him. :grouphug: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I just saw this thread. I am so sorry for what Zeek has had to go through. Poor little guy. Don't you wish we could talk to them and explain why they have to stay there :smcry: I am glad he is doing better. Once the catheter comes out, he will look and feel much better. He will be home before you know it. I heard that dogs don't have the sense of time like we do. That always makes me feel better when I have to leave Pompom at times. Only 2 more days... HURRY Thursday!!

Diane and Pompom


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I just got off the phone with the vet and she agrees that Zeek may be slipping into a depression. :smcry: So this morning he got to have run of the office. She let him run around for a while and she says he acted interested in things. They had to give him an enema though to have a bowel movement because he has not pooped since the surgery. But says that if he proves himself as far as being able to pee today he may be able to come home tonight. We agreed that he would do better at home now, as long as he can pee OK today. I am so excited thinking I may have my baby home tonight. :chili: '


Thank you everyone for all of the prayers and support. You have given me the stregnth to keep my head straight that I do not think I would have been able to do if not for all of you. :grouphug:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's praying that Ezekiel has a big pee pee today so he can go home tonight!!! Go PEE PEE Ezekiel!!!! Give me a P-E-E! :innocent:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Little Zeek -- please do a lot of pee pees today so that you can go home. :biggrin: 

It's so hard leaving our little furbabies at the vets or ER clinics even though we know that it's best for them. They don't understand why they're being left. And it's especially hard for those that are rescues and have known the pain of being locked in a cage and/or abandoned. :smcry: 

rayer: rayer: rayer: that Zeek gets to come home today.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh becky, poor Zeke! And poor you!! I sure hope he does well today and gets to come home tonight. *hugs*


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

rayer: hoping for a big pee


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I hope and pray he will be ok and back home today.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, I hope he can come home tonight! Prayin' for pee!! :biggrin:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:chili: Come on Zeek ! you can do it! Pee! :chili:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: OMG OMG OMG I just got off the phone with the vet and my baby is coming home tonight. His bladder is staying small and he is peeing great. She is very happy with his progress. Her words were "boy he sure hate the kennel he needs to come home to you". OMG I am so so happy and will be posting just as soon as I get him home. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Thank you everyone again from the depts of my soul for all of the prayers and support we have received. I dont think I would have been in near the condition that I am in now if not for all of my friends. :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

such great news! i am so happy for you......he must be a little trooper i'm glad he gets to come home to you :thumbsup: ...with such a sweet face (and name :innocent: )...there's no way the good lord would let anything happen to him especially with the strong prayer power of this awesome forum rayer: again...so relieved for you


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

:chili: :chili: :chili: way to go Ezekiel!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

GREAT NEWS Becky!!! :chili: I am so happy for both you can Ezekiel!!! :aktion033: I hope and pray that Ezekiel's recovery continues to progress smoothly!!! :grouphug: rayer: I can't wait for another update!!! :biggrin:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh I'm so glad that Zeke is coming home tonight!!! That's fabulous news!!!!

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: WOO-HOO!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

More :chili: :chili: :chili: 's for you and Zeek!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

You can't see me but I am actually doing this dance :chili: I am so happy for you and Zeek!!!! :chili: He will improve so much faster in your loving care!! :wub: Yay! Can't wait for home update! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh that is wonderful news, I am sure once Ezekiel gets home he will get better every minute :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi this is Rhonda, mom wanted me to let everyone know that we are home with Zeek and he is alert and looking around. He doesnt understand his new potty spot. Mom is sure he will learn in time. Mom will be on later with an update. She just wanted to let everyone know he is home.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

So happy to hear he is on the mend!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> Hi this is Rhonda, mom wanted me to let everyone know that we are home with Zeek and he is alert and looking around. He doesnt understand his new potty spot. Mom is sure he will learn in time. Mom will be on later with an update. She just wanted to let everyone know he is home.[/B]


Thanks so much for updating us Rhonda. I know how relieved you all must be to have Zeek back home and doing so well. I'm so happy for all of you.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the update Rhonda! Will you guys please give Zeek a sweet kiss from Kosmo and I? Thanks much!! :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Happy for you all that little Ezekiel is home :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:chili: :chili: I have such wonderful news to share with everyone. Ezekiel is doing GREAT! He has eaten, drank a lot of water, and went to potty a couple different times. He even went out the doggy door both times. I closed it though because I am afraid he will get his stitches hung on the bottom of the door. When we first got home he was shivering a bit and that had me worried so I called the vet to see if there was anything that I could give him for pain. She said no. So I just wrapped him in his blankie and rocked him to sleep. He slept for a couple of hours. When he woke up he was so alert, and not shivering. I am thinking it was a little that he was scared that he was going to have to go back. So me being the mom that I am got him some more food and he ate like he was starving. Then I put him down and he went right to the water dish and drank like he had not had anything to drink in days. Which knowing Zeek he probably just drank enough to get by. I still have him in my arms as I am typing this but he is totally relaxed and sleeping again snuggled up against me. 

When I called the vet she said that he has really amazed her. In all of her career (which I think she has been in this office over 10 years) she has never seen a dog do as good as he has after the surgery. They normally do not potty as quick as he did plus usually have a lot of bleeding because the tissue in that area is so fatty. He has had very minimal bleeding and is bouncing back so well. She was one of the vets that attended him after he was neutered and says that she can not believe the way he has fought this time. Because with the neuter he just gave up. And did not seem to want to live. And I know it has to do with all of the prayers that has been coming his way. 

:grouphug: :grouphug: THANK YOU once again for all that you all have done. There are no words that can ever explain the love that I have felt coming his and my way. :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Becky,

I am so happy to hear the good news. Now that he is home where he belongs, I'm sure his recovery will be a swift one. Give him lots of kisses from all of us. :wub: :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Becky,
> 
> I am so happy to hear the good news. Now that he is home where he belongs, I'm sure his recovery will be a swift one. Give him lots of kisses from all of us. :wub: :wub:[/B]


He gets a kiss every time I read someone sending him one. So it is a good thing that I do not have lipstick on right now. :biggrin: Even though his head is different shades of red right now because one of his vets marked him every day that he was there. She has always left her little mark on his head it is a little thing that she knows gives me comfort. :wub: :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

It is good to read he is doing so well. I hope he continues to improve!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Tears welled in my eye ... ( HAPPY TEARS!!!!!!!! ) As I read how wonderfully little Ezekiel is doing! 

I haven't had to experience what you and he did but Naddie is "cage-phobic" and did have to spend a day at the vets for observaion after we got her and she needed some meds. The vet wanted to be sure she'd be OK. We don't know Naddie's full backgrouns but the vet and staff mentioned to me when I picked her up ( they knew she was a rescue)... was she caged for long periods? I told them rescue felt she had likely been but don't know for certain. They asked because she 'over-reacted' to being put in. Much more than the 'normal'...."I don't want to go in there". 
I couldn't use the crate for potty training or separation anxiety due to this.

When I was reading your early posts I could understand just how you felt... I pray we don't have to be faced with little Naddie having to be at vets for extended time. However, little "Zeek" has encouraged me that if necessary.. it can turn out OK.

God Bless that little guy... I just know he 'fought" because he knew he had a loving mama to come home to!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is wonderful news. I am so very happy our little Ezekiel is doing so well.

I can imagine your relief. Bless both of your hearts :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Becky, that is such great news!! I am glad to hear Ezekiel is doing better and on the mend!! :chili: :chili: 

Keep us updated on his progress!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am soooo happy for you and Ezekial right now! Please smother him in kisses from me, Shiva and Stewie! :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh becky, how wonderful!!!!! :wub: :wub: I'm so happy to hear this good news!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What great news!!! :aktion033: I'm so glad that little baby is home with you!!! :grouphug:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So how's Ezekiel doing this morning?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Zeek is home and doing well. That just fantastic!!! :aktion033: 

They always seem to do so much better at home. Praying that Zeek continues to recover quickly. rayer: 

And another kiss from one of his SM Aunties. :wub: :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

please forgive the lower case letters, i kinda only have one hand free. :wub: :wub: 

zeek weathered the night well, he urinated all over himself but that is to be expected i am told. he is now sleeping like a new born baby in my arms. i have to make myself put him down ever so ofter so he can start hopefully getting some stregnth back. but i am not pushing it right now. 

we are under some bad weather down here right now, i know of at least one tornado touching down right now. so i am not putting him down for nothing. 

thank you again for all of the prayers and support.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So good to hear that he is home and in your arms (where he should be). Please give the little guy a kiss from Paris and me. :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Just a little update on Ezekiel. He has slept most of the day, but has been very comfortable. No shivering at all. He just got through eating his dinner and ate like never before. So that is wonderful. When I spoke with the vet this afternoon she said it could take up to a month to get the analysis back on the stones. To keep feeding what I was until then because we do not want to upset his tummy by changing things right now, before we know exactly what to stay away from.

:innocent: :innocent: He is now back asleep in my arms were he will probably remain the rest of the evening. I thought I had him spoiled before this, but he is going to really be spoiled by the time he is well.......... :wub: :wub: Oh I forgot, as Ronda would say "mom he is NOT spoiled he is LOVED!" And that is oh so true. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

And these are for each and every one of you from Zeek. He just lifted up and whispered in my ear to give them to all of you...........
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad little Ezekiel is doing well. :aktion033: I'm sure being back home with you is helping him have such a good recovery.Hugs & kisses to your sweet little boy. :grouphug: Hope he continues to do well.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I'm so glad little Ezekiel is doing well. :aktion033: I'm sure being back home with you is helping him have such a good recovery.Hugs & kisses to your sweet little boy. :grouphug: Hope he continues to do well.[/B]


Thank you so very much. :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Just a little update on our little man. He is resting well. And that is a good thing because as long as he sleeps I know he is not hurting and his body is healing. His incision's are looking good, but they look so painful. He at a little for me at lunch time, but I am hoping and praying he will eat better tonight. He is loosing weight and he can not spare any too loose. He has only shivered once today and that was right after he ate and it lasted for about 10 minutes. I rocket him and held him close to my heart and he went right back to sleep and has been sleeping ever since. I am so happy to have him home with me recovering. 

:grouphug: :grouphug: Thank you again everyone for all of the prayers and support. You guys have helpedus both through a very hard week. *hugs to you.* :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so glad that Zeek is doing well. He sure has a fabulous mommy!!!

You could always try wetting down his food (if you feed kibble) with water and warming it in the microwave a bit to stimulate him to eat more. That way you're not changing what he's eating, but just making his food more palatable.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww I am sure he is just so happy to be home with you that he is totally relaxed and recouperating, you are a wonderful mummy and I do pray Ezekiel has a full and speedy recovery :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I'm so glad that Zeek is doing well. He sure has a fabulous mommy!!!
> 
> You could always try wetting down his food (if you feed kibble) with water and warming it in the microwave a bit to stimulate him to eat more. That way you're not changing what he's eating, but just making his food more palatable.[/B]


Thank you for the suggestion. That is exactly what I am doing. All except I am crushing the food in the blender making it in powder form before I add the water. I have found out that I need to make sure he gets extra water in his diet to help to keep the stones from forming so it looks like he will be getting it this way from here on out.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Awwwww I am sure he is just so happy to be home with you that he is totally relaxed and recouperating, you are a wonderful mummy and I do pray Ezekiel has a full and speedy recovery :grouphug: [/B]


Aww thank you Janet. It is not just me. It was a wonderful vet and all of his wonderful Aunties that have willed and prayed him this far. :wub: :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I have more good news to share today. Our little boy is really coming around. This morning he pulled one of his old tricks on me. I had been holding him trying to get him to eat. Well I put him down so he could go tinkle and when he got through on his way back to his bed he HIKED on my foot. He used to do this to me when he was mad at me for pure spite. I have to say I was sure happy when he did it this morning.  

Then after that I looked up Skye (one of the babies I am watching for the ring) took a kibble of food to him and dropped it right in front of him. :biggrin: Well he snagged it up and ate it. Then we took him a hand full of kibble and he ate it all. :smheat: 

Then when I was in the rest room I came back and he was out of his bed again. This time he had made it outside to go potty. YIPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So I just stood there for a bit watching him and I could tell he did not like me "spying" on him, so I walked next door. When I came back he was laying on the top step sun bathing. I went to pick him up to bring him back inside and he jumped and ran from me in the door and right back to the foot stool. :chili: :chili: 

Then I reached down to pet him and he looked up at me like "what do you think you are doing woman" and jumped down.

I am telling you all of this because this is Ezekiel when he is well. He has a personality like no other I have ever seen. He is independent and knows it. I am so happy to see my baby getting back to himself. And yes even proud that he tried to pee on my foot. I was like "way to go little man". The things we do for the love of our babies.

OK Now I am going to get a little mushy but it is how I feel and I need to share it with all of you..............

:wub: I LOVE YOU ALL!! I know for a fact that I would still be a basket case if I would not have had my friends to turn to during this time. You are all so important in my life. And I treasure each and every one of you like you would never imagine. Thank You from the bottom of my heart. I was really nice to log in when I would be a basket case and see new post with prayers and good thoughts for my baby. Thank you all so very much. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Aww, you brought tears to my eyes. From both hearing about how well Ezekiel is doing and your expressing your appreciation of SM.

What a relief you must be feeling right now - and I'm feelin' it with ya, sister. :chili:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

enjoy beeing loved little ezekiel :wub: 
all the best

schnuppe


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY Zeek, for hiking your leg!! Sounds like you're back to being yourself.


> Then I reached down to pet him and he looked up at me like "what do you think you are doing woman" and jumped down.[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm so glad lil' Zeke is getting back to his onery self! 

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> YAY Zeek, for hiking your leg!! Sounds like you're back to being yourself.
> QUOTE





> Then I reached down to pet him and he looked up at me like "what do you think you are doing woman" and jumped down.[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes Linda he is well on his way. I went to go to the store awhile ago and open the door he was on the porch and even did his little pounce when he saw me. I am litterly on cloud nine about him right now...


But, I do have to say that I am worried sick about Deb.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I'm so glad lil' Zeke is getting back to his onery self!
> 
> Judie & Jasmyne[/B]


Onery is right Judie, but dont let him or Rhonda hear us say that. I will get in trouble by Rhonda and he may hike again and this time actually do something.... :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh I'm sooo glad to hear this news!! Yeah Zeek!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub: :chili: :grouphug: :aktion033: Love to hear good news.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Way to go Zeck. :chili: :chili: I'm so glad to hear to hear he doing well.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Oh I'm sooo glad to hear this news!! Yeah Zeek!!![/B]





> :wub: :chili: :grouphug: :aktion033: Love to hear good news.[/B]





> Way to go Zeck. :chili: :chili: I'm so glad to hear to hear he doing well.[/B]


Thank you all. I am so happy that he is feeling better. He hs as moved around more today than he has so far. he is now eating again, so it looks like his appitite is back. Thank God :chili: :chili: :chili: .


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I wasn't on all weekend and just now saw this. That's wonderful that Zeek is getting back to his old antics. How is he doing today?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

So glad Zeek continues to do well!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I wasn't on all weekend and just now saw this. That's wonderful that Zeek is getting back to his old antics. How is he doing today?[/B]


He is doing great. I could not ask for any better. He was just up rambling around and pounced my feet when I walked by. He is eating well also. His stitches are looking great. I am having a bit of a hard time keeping him in. He hates when the doggy door is shut and sits and hits it with his paws like let me out of here. We are a bit flooded still from the tornado the other day, so he really needs to stay out of the grass. Gosh I only wish these rains that we are getting would shift and go west. I am so worried about everyone in Ca. 


Thank you for checking in on him. I know it was all of the prayers and support that we received that has willed him back to being himself.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: I can just imagine him pawing the door :HistericalSmiley: Kosmo does that to my arm when he wants to get off the couch :smrofl:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> :HistericalSmiley: I can just imagine him pawing the door :HistericalSmiley: Kosmo does that to my arm when he wants to get off the couch :smrofl:[/B]


Yes and the bad thing is Ezekiel does NOT know what the word No means. He is soooooooooooooooo bad......... :w00t: 


But in a good way! :wub: :wub: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

We need more good news like this for all our little ones who are suffering. Thank you for keeping us posted.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sooooooooooooooooo happy to know little Zeek is doing so wonderfully!


----------

